# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Dual boot

## hdmi

Pershendetje

Ju lutem kush mundet te me ndihmoje.
kam nje laptop , qe ka pas dy sisteme operimi (dual boot) ne partcione te ndara.
Ka pas windows 7 dhe linux (edubuntu 10.10).
Une i bera nje format particiont qe ka windows 7.
tani kur ndez kompjuterin nuk me del me opsionet qe te 
zgjedh se te cili sistem duhet te hyj.
Si mund ta nxjerr prape opsionet per te zgjedhur se ne cilin sistem dua te hyj,
pasi nuk dua te bej format particionit qe ka linux, sepse kam disa programe te instaluara ne te qe me duhen se sben.

Ju lutem kush ka njohuri mbi kete te me ndihmoje.

----------


## xubuntu

duhet te reinstalosh grub, gje nje live cd dhe posto resultatin e komandes 

```
sudo fdisk -l
```

----------


## Renato196

Pershendetje te gjitheve dhe nje faleminderit paraprakisht.
Problemi im eshte keshtu"
Kam instaluar dual boot me windows XP ubuntu 11.10 dhe nuk e di se c'kam katranosur por si sistem i pare ka kaluar linuksi. U perpoqa te hap grub ne ubuntu por nuk ishte instalu. desha ta instaloj por pas komandes kompiuteri me nxjerr kete :
[I][B]Reading package lists... Done 
Building dependency tree        
Reading state information... Done 
Package grub is not available, but is referred to by another package. 
This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or 
is only available from another source 
However the following packages replace it: 
  grub2-common grub-pc 

E: Package 'grub' has no installation candidate
mundet ndonjeri te me ndihmoje. Kompiuterin e kam offline dhe nuk mund ta lidh online.

----------


## Renato196

> Pershendetje te gjitheve dhe nje faleminderit paraprakisht.
> Problemi im eshte keshtu"
> Kam instaluar dual boot me windows XP ubuntu 11.10 dhe nuk e di se c'kam katranosur por si sistem i pare ka kaluar linuksi. U perpoqa te hap grub ne ubuntu por nuk ishte instalu. desha ta instaloj por pas komandes kompiuteri me nxjerr kete :
> [I][B]Reading package lists... Done 
> Building dependency tree        
> Reading state information... Done 
> Package grub is not available, but is referred to by another package. 
> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or 
> is only available from another source 
> ...


 :Mos:  nuk ka ende ndonje ndihme te vogel? 
Megjithate, ju faleminderit. Po pres.
Ju uroj gjithe te mirat

----------


## xubuntu

> nuk ka ende ndonje ndihme te vogel? 
> Megjithate, ju faleminderit. Po pres.
> Ju uroj gjithe te mirat


nuk po e kuptoj problemin...a doje me e heq ubuntu? tu pergjigja te diskusioni tjeter

----------


## Renato196

> nuk po e kuptoj problemin...a doje me e heq ubuntu? tu pergjigja te diskusioni tjeter


Shume faleminderit xbuu desh ta formatoj komplet, pasi riktheva XP si sistem te pare.
A mund te instalohet ubuntu ne nje CD dhe te punohet me te?
sidoqofte faleminderit per ndihmen.

----------

